# Ungebetener "Gast" am Teich...



## Dodi (30. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Nachdem ich bereits gestern kurz vor der Abend-Dämmerung einen __ Reiher bei uns gesehen habe, bin ich derzeit wachsam und schaue oft zum Teich...

und, soeben sah ich diesen Grau-Reiher::shock  

   

Der saß zunächst in der Flachzone, welche ich heute gründlich gesäubert habe und versuchte, wegzufliegen, welches jedoch nicht gleich gelang, da wir Angelschnüre über dem Teich gespannt haben. So landete er am Teichrand und ich konnte noch einige Fotos machen, bevor er dann ganz verschwand.

Ich finde diese Tiere ja sehr schön, aber wenn sie einem die liebgewordenen Fische fressen - da hört der "Spaß" dann auf...


----------



## jochen (30. März 2008)

*AW: Ungebetener "Gast" am Teich...*

Hi Dodi,

ist ja der Hammer mitten in der Stadt die Viecher,

öhhhhhhhhhhhhmmmmmmmmm... ,

gabs da nicht mal nen Mann ganz in deiner Nähe mit Ritterrüstung,
als Wolpertingerschreck?... 

Hoffentlich bleiben eure Fische verschont.


----------



## Olli.P (30. März 2008)

*AW: Ungebetener "Gast" am Teich...*

Hi Dodi,

tolle Bilder 

Wie ich deinen Worten entnehmen kann hat er wenigstens keine Beute gemacht oder 


Das ist wirklich ein *eleganter Vogel* aber wenn's um meine mir lieb gewonnenen Koi geht, kenn ich bei den Räubern kein pardon!!

Zumal wir hier bei uns, jede Mange natürliche Gewässer mit Fischen etc. in der näheren Umgebung haben


----------



## Uli (30. März 2008)

*AW: Ungebetener "Gast" am Teich...*

hallo dodi,
da hast du recht das es eigentlich ein schöner vogel ist,aber wenn er einem die fische wegholt hört der spaß auf.da hilft dir nur früh aufstehen und verscheuchen.
gruß uli


----------



## Dodi (30. März 2008)

*AW: Ungebetener "Gast" am Teich...*

Hallo Jochen!

Ja, auch mitten in der Stadt ist man vor solchen Tieren nicht sicher...
Diesen "Gast" hatten wir hier schon öfters, leider!:evil 
Etwa 2 km entfernt ist ein größerer See mit einer Insel, wo es zZt. ca. 30 - 35 __ Reiher-Nester gibt.

Ich habe bereits einige male so einen Reiher beim "Fischen" erwischt: einen Fisch bis zu ca. 30 cm hatte er im Schnabel, welchen er dann verlor, da er von uns gestört wurde. Den Fisch konnte ich glücklicherweise unversehrt wieder in den Teich setzen.:beeten Ein anderes mal fand ich einen toten Koi (auch ca. 30 cm) neben der Filterkammer - der ist wohl kaum dorthin gesprungen, da sind einige Meter zu überwinden...

Tja, und der "Wolperdinger-Schreck" ist ja nicht ständig present und schon gar nicht in "voller Montur"...

Hallo Olaf!

Ich glaube, ich war rechtzeitig genug am Teich - Beute hat er wohl nicht gemacht - Gott sei Dank!


Hallo Uli!

Früh aufstehen? Wie früh soll ich denn im Sommer aufstehen?
Wir hoffen mal, dass es gut geht.

Aber schön sind sie wirklich...


----------



## Uli (30. März 2008)

*AW: Ungebetener "Gast" am Teich...*

hallo dodi,
ich habe im sommer schon um viertel nach vier uhr in den büschen gelegen.mal hatte ich erfolg und manchmal kam halt keiner.
gruß uli


----------



## Buratino (30. März 2008)

*AW: Ungebetener "Gast" am Teich...*

Hallo Dodi,

kann deine Sorgen   echt gut verstehen. Da ich nur ca. 2 km Luftlinie von
der Oder entfernt wohne und hier nicht nur von ein paar Reihern reden kann,
habe ich mich schon langsam auf kriegerische Auseinandersetzungen eingerichtet   . Bei 40, 50, 60 Reihern in meiner Nachbarschaft schläft jede Nacht die Angst mit. Meine lieben Nachbarn erzählen mir dann Morgens
von den netten Besuchern am Teich :evil . Der erste Rundgang ist dann der morgendliche Fahnenapell, alles wird gezählt und begutachtet. Nach dem Teichumbau (steile Wände nach unten, zum Abtauchen) hatte ich keine Verluste mehr  :beeten und ich hoffe das es auch in Zukunft so bleibt.

Noch einen schöne Abend wünscht Andreas


----------



## Olli.P (30. März 2008)

*AW: Ungebetener "Gast" am Teich...*

Hi,




			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Früh aufstehen? Wie früh soll ich denn im Sommer aufstehen?
> Wir hoffen mal, dass es gut geht.



Na, dann fang mal an zu Beeten....... 




			
				ulutzka schrieb:
			
		

> hallo dodi,
> ich habe im sommer schon um viertel nach vier uhr in den büschen gelegen.mal hatte ich erfolg und manchmal kam halt keiner.
> gruß uli



So isses, bei uns in der Nachbarschaft hab ich den letzten Sommer auch so um ca. 4.30Uhr, mal um 5.00Uhr auf 'nem Dach sitzen sehen. Einmal hab ich sogar sehen können wie er sich dann von jenem Dach nach unten gestürzt hat, um zum Angriff über zu gehen


----------



## PyroMicha (30. März 2008)

*AW: Ungebetener "Gast" am Teich...*

@Dodi: Hauptsache die __ Reiher bedienen sich nicht noch mehr...

Bei uns hat der Reiher bisher NUR einen Koi mitgehen lassen:evil .
Das war 2006 glaube ich  .
Seit wir Drähte um die Flachzone gespannt haben, ist aber nichts mehr passiert.

Hoffentlich bleibt das auch so :beeten.


----------



## Klausile (31. März 2008)

*AW: Ungebetener "Gast" am Teich...*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

ich hatte mit meinem Teich bisher keine Probleme, da er quasi kpl. von einem Baum verdeckt war. (Aus Reiherperspektive)
Da mein Teich ja nun deutlich an Größe gewonnen hat und nur noch ein kleiner Teil unter dem Baum verschwindet, mache ich mir doch Sorgen um meine Fische.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit einem sog. Reiherschreckt?
So ein Ding mit Bewegungsmelder und Wasseranschluß. Wenn sich etwas dem Teich nähert soll dann ein Wasserstrahl ausgelöst werden der dann die __ Reiher - und vielleicht auch unsere eigenen Katzen verjagt.

Wer hat schon sowas getestet? Lohnen sich die 70 €uro für das Teil.

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## newman71 (31. März 2008)

*AW: Ungebetener "Gast" am Teich...*

Ja Klausile, Ich!! 

Ich hatte zwar kein Reiherproblem, dafür besuchte unsere Nachbarskatze regelmäßig unser Grundstück. 
Das hab ich dem Vieh ganz schnell ausgetrieben mit dem Reiherschreck. 
Schau mal bei 1.2.3.  die kosten keine 70 € mehr.

Du musst Dir nur merken, wo er steht, sonst wirst Du Dein eigenes Opfer! 

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## Nymphaion (31. März 2008)

*AW: Ungebetener "Gast" am Teich...*

Hallo,

wir hatten vor einigen Jahren auch ein Reiherproblem. Bei uns ging es um einen Forellenteich, der dummerweise eine kleine Flachwasserzone hat. Dort standen die __ Graureiher und versuchten Forellen zu fangen. Wieviel verschwundene Forellen auf ihr Konto gingen und wieviele auf das der Schwarzfischer weiß ich nicht. Gesehen haben wir aber die vielen verletzten Forellen. Sehr erfolgreich kann der Graureiher bei uns nicht gewesen sein, denn mindestens ein Drittel der Forellen hatte Verletzungen vom Reiherschnabel. Da hat der __ Reiher wohl versucht den Fisch zu erwischen und er ist ihm wieder entkommen. Teilweise waren die Verletzungen aber so schwer, dass die Fische daran eingegangen sind. Inzwischen kommt der Reiher nicht mehr an diesen Teich, denn wir haben kreuz und quer Schnüre darüber gespannt. Schaut bescheiden aus, hilft aber. 

Die weißen Reiher, die bei uns seit einigen Jahren überwintern (ich glaube das sind Seidenreiher), habe ich noch nie an Teichen gesehen. Ich sehe sie immer über die Wiesen stiefeln, vermutlich fangen sie da Mäuse.


----------



## Annett (31. März 2008)

*AW: Ungebetener "Gast" am Teich...*

Moin.

Derzeit scheinen die __ Reiher richtig Kohldampf zu schieben.
Man sieht sie auch auf den Feldern (im Raps und auf der Brache) nach Mäusen suchen.

@Dodi 

Vielleicht versucht Ihr mal eine Vogelscheuche (Klamotten mit Stroh ausstopfen) und diese täglich (mehrfach?  ) bewegen...
Eventuell hält ihn das erstmal ab. 
Oder Jo bastelt einen kleine (Scheibenwischer)Motor an einen Arm der "Puppe", sodass sie sich immer mal bewegt.

Reiherschreck hatte ich auch. Hat sich gut gemacht... ich brauchte ihn aber gegen __ Enten und Katzen. Bei so kleinen Tieren löste er nicht immer aus, zumal unser Teich eine etwas andere form hat(te).
Zum Glück war er so eingestellt, dass er mich nur selten erwischt hat. Aber er löste in der empfindlichen Einstellung schon durch Wind aus, was die Seerosen auf Dauer nicht mochten.
Außerdem gefällt mir der dauerhaft unter Wasserdruck stehende Schlauch nicht so besonders.....


----------



## Wuzzel (31. März 2008)

*AW: Ungebetener "Gast" am Teich...*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem gefällt mir der dauerhaft unter Wasserdruck stehende Schlauch nicht so besonders.....



Da hab ich mal bei jemand anderem eine tolle Tüftelei gesehen, der hat den Druckbehälter von so einer 5 Liter Gartenspritze mit Wasser gefüllt, Druck drauf und an den Reiherschreck angeschlossen. 

Funktioniert zwar dann nicht dauerhaft, aber um ne Katze zu vertreiben bzw. um ein paar mal auszulösen reichen die 5 liter.

Bedarf eben der regelmäßigen Kontrolle, aber wo keine Leitung in der Nähe ist, oder man den Schlauch nicht an der Wasserleitung ständig unter druck haben will isses ne geniale Tüftelidee. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Dodi (31. März 2008)

*AW: Ungebetener "Gast" am Teich...*

Hallo Annett!

Die letzten beiden Jahre hatten wir Glück, er hat uns in Ruhe gelassen. 

Danke für den Tipp mit der Vogelscheuche, aber so prall finde ich so ein Teil im Garten auch ned...

Wir lassen uns da schon noch was einfallen, den großen grauen Vogel abzuwehren.


----------

